# Tractor Tire Chains for snow



## headleyj (Nov 30, 2011)

So I really want to get a set of chains for my 4wd Kubota tractor. Last year it was helpless in some of the snows we had.....yes I was in 4wd. If the snow packs in there good they're like slicks. Thinking about these chains. think they'll be ok for snow?

DUO-Grip tire chains for farm tractors

Anyone have any input? I know the link says to get their V-bar style for snow and ice, but I really don't want to spend the 425 for that style. Thoughts? Advice? Experiences?? 

I've never put a set of these on, never messed with them at all, so yes....I'm a tire chain rookie.


----------



## 1harlowr (Nov 30, 2011)

I have regular tire chains on my tractor. They help greatly. I don't know whether the v bar would make a difference. If you load your tire or get tire weights that would really help also. Mine are loaded with Rimguard. Heavier and easier on the rims than some of the other stuff. It's what is left over after sugar beet juice is processed.


----------



## cmsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

Chains are a night and day difference. The "V" bars may work the best on solid ice, but any style chain will make a huge difference. I have the same set you are looking at for my "C". I haven't used them on it, yet, though. Tirechains.com is about 3 miles from my house. They started in an old school style hardware store (merchandise stacked everywhere with very little room to walk). They turned into the largest tire chain distributor in the country.


----------



## billdiesel (Nov 30, 2011)

*headleyj*

What size are you're tires? I have a brand new set of chains(never been put on) I would sell if it would help you. I traded tractors, chains won't fit new tractor. You can pm me if you want.


----------



## TonyK (Nov 30, 2011)

As mentioned before having your tires loaded helps. You might want to check out the 2 link ladder chains. We have them on our UNIMOG and they work well. I run double ring chains on my tractor and my brother just bought a set of lo profile vbars for his. If you are in the mud the rings work very well they are passable on ice. The 2 link ladders are a good balance between mud and ice and the vbars are best for ice. When you get them deflate the tires a bit when mounting them and then reinflate. It helps tighten them up. Skip buying the spring and chain tensioners because the black rubber bungies work just as well and you won't lose the cross chains in the snowbanks and end up using rope. Whatever you end up with it will beat going naked. Good luck with your purchase


----------



## lfnh (Nov 30, 2011)

Might want to measure inside clearance on rears (and fender clearance) first.
Some rim centers can be reversed. Sometimes spacers can be added.
bte, diamond pattern is good, depends on tread pattern.

just a thought.


----------



## goosedowner (Nov 30, 2011)

We have run Double D tire chains on our farm tractors for as long as I can remember. The Double D chains will clean themselves out whether your working in mud or snow.


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 30, 2011)

Really, any chains will be a huge improvement over no chains... but like the others have said, to get the most from them you're gonna' wanna' load those tires with fluid and add wheel weights. Without the weight on those chains you won't see near as much improvement.

I have the V-Bar style on my old Craftsman rear wheel drive, rear tires full of calcium chloride solution and wheel weights. Those V-Bar chains will really bite into solid ice and hard-packed snow, allowing me to pull some pretty darn impressive loads up out'a the woodlot during winter. But they can also raise havoc with soft ground, gravel drives, black-top and concrete if'n ya' ain't careful with 'em.


----------



## headleyj (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks to all for.the input. I fprgot to mention tirs are filled with rimguard...bout 50 gal per tire. Just had it done a month or so ago so no chance to try in snow yet. My tire size is 17.5L-24. I will measure clearance b/t tire and fender....good idea! I dont have any wheel weights for it though. Chains will only be used in the woods on trails...no concrete or blacktop. Tires are R4 style ( construction style) like whats on newer backhoes.

Again thanks so much for the advice guys i really appreciate it!


----------



## olyman (Nov 30, 2011)

headleyj said:


> Thanks to all for.the input. I fprgot to mention tirs are filled with rimguard...bout 50 gal per tire. Just had it done a month or so ago so no chance to try in snow yet. My tire size is 17.5L-24. I will measure clearance b/t tire and fender....good idea! I dont have any wheel weights for it though. Chains will only be used in the woods on trails...no concrete or blacktop. Tires are R4 style ( construction style) like whats on newer backhoes.
> 
> Again thanks so much for the advice guys i really appreciate it!



Fluid in your rear tires,,will make a big diff this winter!! id try it first,,before getting chains. tho if your on ice,,all bets are off,chains needed


----------



## fubar2 (Nov 30, 2011)

Whitespider said:


> Really, any chains will be a huge improvement over no chains... but like the others have said, to get the most from them you're gonna' wanna' load those tires with fluid and add wheel weights. Without the weight on those chains you won't see near as much improvement.
> 
> I have the V-Bar style on my old Craftsman rear wheel drive, rear tires full of calcium chloride solution and wheel weights. Those V-Bar chains will really bite into solid ice and hard-packed snow, allowing me to pull some pretty darn impressive loads up out'a the woodlot during winter. But they can also raise havoc with soft ground, gravel drives, black-top and concrete if'n ya' ain't careful with 'em.



Put some calipers on those rotors and you should have one bullet proof braking system.


----------



## olyman (Nov 30, 2011)

fubar2 said:


> Put some calipers on those rotors and you should have one bullet proof braking system.



naww,,its the LARGE rear mount battery thats the hummer......:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## peterc38 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have the rear tires filled w/ Rimguard on my Kubota and did OK in the snow plowing in 4WD, but once I got chains on the rear it made a big difference, especially in icy conditions. I got the double ladder chains from tirechain.com for aroun 300 clams I think.


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 30, 2011)

headleyj said:


> *Chains will only be used in the woods on trails...no concrete or blacktop.*



I think you'll be finding that taking the chains on and off is a huge, time consuming PITA!
Just put 'em on and leave 'em on...


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Nov 30, 2011)

my dad's been running that style chain on his tractor for decades with good results

I run the duo-ladder combo on my skidloader...and probably would on a tractor

get the heavy duty chain tool...you'll use it

recommend some appropriately sized repair links...pick your poison, but I'm not a fan of the smash-together ones...baling wire works in a pinch...zip-ties do not

chains can be run on hard surfaces...just don't spin your tires

for me, the increased performance (on ice) of v-bars ain't worth the extra bounce in your ride

cheers!


----------



## WidowMaker (Nov 30, 2011)

My Fergie TO 30 has not had the chains off in over 25 years...


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 1, 2011)

I run the same chains on my 2WD Ford 1600 and move snow all winter with it. Totally worthless w/o the chains. We get a fair amount of snow here in Northern Michigan and my driveway is uphill from the road. Chains go on in December and don't come off till May. I'd agree w/ the bungee straps, I use them as well to keep everything snug.


----------



## headleyj (Dec 1, 2011)

Ive got all hills and hollers basically and want to.be able to pull wood in the.winter....shoot.just.even moving logs.around.in.snow.was a.bear last winter.


----------



## Peacock (Dec 1, 2011)

headleyj said:


> Thanks to all for.the input. I fprgot to mention tirs are filled with rimguard...bout 50 gal per tire. Just had it done a month or so ago so no chance to try in snow yet. My tire size is 17.5L-24. I will measure clearance b/t tire and fender....good idea! I dont have any wheel weights for it though. Chains will only be used in the woods on trails...no concrete or blacktop. Tires are R4 style ( construction style) like whats on newer backhoes.
> 
> Again thanks so much for the advice guys i really appreciate it!



My MX5100 has the same size tires. Mine have been filled for 2 plus years now. I can push snow on flat ground only. Can only pull small stuff on snow and nothing on ice. It's useless on hills or ice.

My tractor weighs a bit more than yours. Right at 6k with loader and me on it. More with a bb or anything else on the hitch.


----------



## headleyj (Dec 1, 2011)

Peacock said:


> My MX5100 has the same size tires. Mine have been filled for 2 plus years now. I can push snow on flat ground only. Can only pull small stuff on snow and nothing on ice. It's useless on hills or ice.
> 
> My tractor weighs a bit more than yours. Right at 6k with loader and me on it. More with a bb or anything else on the hitch.



yeah that's what I was afraid of this winter even with the tires filled. I'd rather have the chains and not need them than not have them and need them. Pushing snow is another thing I do, but it's pretty flat and it was manageable last year with 8" of snow without tires filled so I bet this year with tires filled I'll be ok.

I even have a set of cable type chains for my boots. Found out that the tractor packs snow down so hard on the firewood cutting "landing" that without the "boot chains" you look like a cartoon trying to stand on ice....let alone buck, split and stack wood. Not to mention dangerous with the saw going.

I enjoy cutting when the ground is frozen and no snow.....think I'd enjoy it WITH snow if I had chains.......sometimes I HAVE to cut (if I was lazy earlier in the year)....sometimes I don't, but I usually take vacation the last 2 weeks of the year and start cutting/ splitting for next year during this vaca. Trying to be more prepared this year 

Thanks again gents, AS Rocks! I tell all my friends about this site, I honestly think we have a great group of guys (and gals) here. It always seems no matter the topic, you get great advice, experiences and suggestions here. Thank you to everyone for that.


----------



## Marc (Dec 1, 2011)

You guys have R4's on your tractors?

We've got ag tires on our Branson 3820, rear tires are filled with beet juice and I found it close to unstoppable in 4wd last year. And we had more snow in NE last year than we've had in a long time.

I couldn't get it to go through a dense drift up hill that was about 6" deeper than the top of the front axle, but I honestly don't think chains would've done it any better. It was trying to push up and climb over so much snow it was about stalling out. I just dug my way through. Things drain pretty well around here though so we don't usually have lots of ice to deal with.

We do put chains on our '63 MF 85, that does pretty well in the snow with chains, near useless w/o em.


----------



## headleyj (Dec 1, 2011)

Marc said:


> You guys have R4's on your tractors?
> 
> We've got ag tires on our Branson 3820, rear tires are filled with beet juice and I found it close to unstoppable in 4wd last year. And we had more snow in NE last year than we've had in a long time.
> 
> ...



that's just what my tractor came with when I bought it used. I'm kinda glad it's got em actually.....much easier on yard if I need to go through it.


----------



## tooold (Dec 1, 2011)

R4 tires have a tendancy to pack and polish snow so you can't drive or walk on it if it's at the right temprature. If it is much colder, they seem OK. I have used all types of tires, with or without weight, in most conditions and would not have R4 tires without chains for winter. Ag tires are the best in the woods with no chains. Turfs with weight work great for driveway work because the tires have lots of small tread. Chains on turfs are great because the chains can't get between the tread blocks. If you are going down in the woods to get wood...you will love the chains on any tire type. Chains are a pain on pavement because they ride rough, scratch the pavement, and wear out quicker. Make sure you have plenty of clearance and get "installation tips" from someone that has used them alot.


----------



## Marc (Dec 1, 2011)

headleyj said:


> that's just what my tractor came with when I bought it used. I'm kinda glad it's got em actually.....much easier on yard if I need to go through it.



Heh, it is a minor drawback to the ag tires, but we absolutely needed them for the land around here and a little haggling with the local Branson dealer got em at no extra cost, which was good. I try and use that tractor as little as possible on the lawn but I don't have many wet spots so the only time they really do any damage is if I turn too sharp. Then, man, it's like you dragged a turf cutter across it. Less to mow though


----------



## Somesawguy (Dec 1, 2011)

The V-bar chains make a big difference on ice.


----------



## war-wagon (Dec 1, 2011)

headlyj I've got the same size and style tire as yours. Only difference is the color of the tractor. I've probably spent more time on tirechain.com than i have on AS in the last month. Debating non-stop on which style. My biggest problem is fender clearance. I wanted to go with double ring chains, eh not happening. still tire kicking i guess. definetly need the chains though. lots of plowing uphill. 

COME ON WINTER!!!!!!!!


----------



## headleyj (Dec 1, 2011)

war-wagon said:


> headlyj I've got the same size and style tire as yours. Only difference is the color of the tractor. I've probably spent more time on tirechain.com than i have on AS in the last month. Debating non-stop on which style. My biggest problem is fender clearance. I wanted to go with double ring chains, eh not happening. still tire kicking i guess. definetly need the chains though. lots of plowing uphill.
> 
> COME ON WINTER!!!!!!!!



I called tirechain.com and asked about recommended clearance for the V-bar chains - they said 1.5-2"


----------



## olyman (Dec 1, 2011)

tooold said:


> R4 tires have a tendancy to pack and polish snow so you can't drive or walk on it if it's at the right temprature. If it is much colder, they seem OK. I have used all types of tires, with or without weight, in most conditions and would not have R4 tires without chains for winter. Ag tires are the best in the woods with no chains. Turfs with weight work great for driveway work because the tires have lots of small tread. Chains on turfs are great because the chains can't get between the tread blocks. If you are going down in the woods to get wood...you will love the chains on any tire type. Chains are a pain on pavement because they ride rough, scratch the pavement, and wear out quicker. Make sure you have plenty of clearance and get "installation tips" from someone that has used them alot.



and chains in iowa, on tractors, unless the law changed, are illegal...on paved surfaces..


----------



## war-wagon (Dec 1, 2011)

my wife will vouche for me...........I'VE GOT 2"! :big_smile:


----------



## headleyj (Dec 2, 2011)

alot of times I'm driving to get the wood in the woods with a boompole on the back and forks on front....empty.....that's where I slip and slide down/ up the hills and why I want the chains. It's not really an issue with the wood on there.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 2, 2011)

Yep them straight barred ones are the best. But hey any chain is loads better than none.


----------



## some zilch (Dec 2, 2011)

i have the "double ring" style on my kubota l4400. they look like what you would see on a skidder. they really do make an enormous difference in traction; i really dont use 4WD that much with them. i have a nice paved driveway, and other than being a rough ride and sloshing my rum and coke all over the place, they dont harm the pavement at all...


----------



## headleyj (Dec 16, 2011)

I ended up getting a set of chains from a member on this forum. I've got them laid out on the basement floor all untangled and ready to go on.

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spcrafiki (Dec 16, 2011)

headleyj said:


> I ended up getting a set of chains from a member on this forum. I've got them laid out on the basement floor all untangled and ready to go on.
> 
> THANKS!!!!!!!!!!



But it never snows here in Nashville IN LOL


----------

